
Microservices to Workflows: Evolution of Jet's Order Management System - jnovino
https://medium.com/jettech/microservices-to-workflows-the-evolution-of-jets-order-management-system-9e5669bd53ab
======
__float
I think one of the most interesting pieces here is the visualizer!

Quite often, we end up building systems that rely on complex DAGs, but without
a way to visualize them. GraphViz only works up to a certain size, and you
lose most ability for interactivity with them.

I'm curious if anyone recognizes if any components of that visualizer are open
source -- I'd love to dig in deeper.

